# R.I.P Cilla



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

No more * "Lorra lorra laughs" :crying:*

*tony*


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Shame, at her age of 72, there are quite a few of us in the death zone..:angel9:


ray.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

rayrecrok said:


> there are quite a few of us in the death zone..:angel9:
> 
> ray.


Ain't that true Ray :surprise:

tony


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes, very sad, just heard it on the Johnnie Walker prog, he played "Something tells me".


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just looking at the first few pictures shows me why they picked Sheridan Smith to play her in the recent TV program.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

For those interested or missed the broadcast.

Episode 1 of Cilla




Episode 2 of Cilla




Episode 3 of Cilla


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Well that was a Surprise x2.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Very sad news.
Of course it has to happen to all of us but she always seemed such strong lady.
Only yesterday ITV re-aired the series of her life played by Sheridan Smith. How bizarre is that. 
Hopefully if you are believers she is re united with her beloved Bobby.
RIP Cilla I seem to have grown up with you and your Music and TV programmes since the early 1960's


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

I played on the same bill as Cilla at Bridlington Spa many moons ago. A class act. Never liked her records much but to see her live on stage captivating an audience changed my outlook rather. Charisma and sheer stage presence. Feeling rather sad today.

Steve.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

She is one of the iconic voices from our teenage years and as such has a special place in most of our memories,

RIP Cilla, you will be missed, your down to earth talent and attitude reflected well on your background and approach to people.

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Do we know what caused her death?

I am really sad

A down to earth gal

Never seemed to have any pretensions 

Just our Cilla

Aldra


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

aldra said:


> Do we know what caused her death?
> 
> Aldra


Apparently natural causes, until they open her up to confirm.:surprise:

tony


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Photographs of early Cilla and her hair styles always remind me of young Mrs Grath.
From certain angles they looked very similar.
RIP Cilla


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> Apparently natural causes, until they open her up to confirm.:surprise:
> 
> tony


Very few of us die from natural causes

Usually our body is overwhelmed by disease processes

Only the very old that die peacefully in their sleep die from natural causes

I guess there are no suspicious circumstances surrounding her death

Though who would want to hurt such a well loved, genuine person

Aldra


----------



## BobandLin (Sep 6, 2011)

A tragic loss to us all, true British talent at its best rest in peace Cilla.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

It was a fall, hitting her head, followed by a stroke :surprise:


tony


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

sad

really sad

who knows the moment??

aldra


----------

